# best leg exercise for saddlebags



## Jodi R (Oct 16, 2003)

hey.. can anyone advise on this ?  

saddlebags is the area kinda like under your bum, top of thighs..

i do lunges now which is cool but i DO NOT want to work quads or hamstrings.. i build muscle VERY quickly so cycling has these muscles where i want them.. if they get bigger i'll be bleak  and it seems that everything works quads. it sucks.


----------



## vanity (Oct 16, 2003)

Is your Bumm making you Blue?

hi Jodi R:

unfortunately we can't spot reduce fat. However by eating a healthy, low fat diet and doing regular and intense cardio, you can make the buttock situation alot better.

As for weighted exercises I think lunges and squats are great for that part of the anatomy and unless you use 300 pounds I doubt you will develop tree-trunk legs.

Besides, didn't you know that flat arses have been out of style since 1782?

Anyways, most guys LIKE shapely, muscular buns on a woman.


----------



## Jodi R (Oct 16, 2003)

thanks for that // 

yip i know you cant spot reduce but when this last 2% bf melts away i want something nice to be underneath


----------



## vanity (Oct 16, 2003)

welcome


well then by all means get some more tone and muscle in said area. Squat and lunge your way to a happy seat.


----------

